#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Par 64 flightcase

## Fritz

Sinds kort heb ik 2 Botex T-4 Barren met daaraan Par 64 cans. Het enige wat nog ontbreekt is een flightcase en daar heb ik wat vragen over... Kan ik nu het beste 2 barren in 1 case doen of wordt dat te zwaar?? En waar moet ik goed opletten bij het aanschaffen van die case? Als iemand foto's of een tekening weet te staan (van zo'n soort flightcase) hoor ik het graag. Ik hoop dat iemand me verder kan helpen! 

Fritz

----------


## EP Woody

Zwaar word het niet maar onhandig wel. Het is veel handiger om ze boven in je Bus/Aanhanger te hangen. Blijven de Cans ook veel mooier van.


Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## Rv

Neem je twee apparte cases, dan neemt dat weer redelijk wat meer plaats in dan één case. En je hebt toch bijna altijd je parren per twee latten nodig, dus ik zou opteren voor één koffer. Kost ook inneens heel wat minder dan twee cases hé.
Te zwaar wordt dat niet hoor, er zijn zwaardere dingen!

Dus ik zou zeggen: 1 cases voor twee latten.

Maareuh, als er zijn die daar foto's van hebben, dan mogen die altijd gepost worden want ik ben daar ook best in geïnteresseerd!

____
Rv.

----------


## ralph

Een kist voor je T barren is een nette oplossing, vreet wel gewicht zo'n kist en volume niet te vergeten...

Waarin vervoer jij je spullen? aanhanger, busje, iets anders....?

Wij hingen de parren altijd aan een legger die overdwars in de bak was gemonteerd.
Nu we dat toch teveel lopen vonden en we meer ruimte ter beschikking kregen gebruiken we rekken. 

misschien ook een idee?
Kan je ook je losse parren, scans, en evt. effecten inhangen.

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## martje

Ik al mijn parren per fourbar in een kist hangen zo beschadigen de can`s niet zo hard, het neemt wel wat ruimte in maar het werkt wel handig en je hebt gelijk wat kisten om je cd`s op te zetten.

maar wij hebben MARTIN mzzl Martje L.J. on the road

----------


## Fritz

Kijk ik heb dus geen plaats om iets aan op te hangen. Ik heb geen aanhangwagen of gesloten bus, maar een open (soort van) pick-up truck. Wel iets groter hoor (Fiat Ducato) Maar ik kan dus niets ophangen en waterdichte cases zijn dus wel een must! Moet ik hier trouwens speciaal hout voor hebben?

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Is een groot zeil over alle kisten niet handiger/goedkoper??

Groeten, Remco

----------


## martje

Of laat een aluminium bakje op je pickup zetten met een afzet meganisme.

maar wij hebben MARTIN mzzl Martje L.J. on the road

----------


## Fritz

Nou kijk...het lijkt me sowieso handig alles in cases te hebben... Is denk ik beter en ook handig voor als ik alles thuis weer neer zet, wanneer ik terug kom van een feest. Dus...

----------


## Repelsteeltje

Beste Fritz,

Ik zou ook voor 1 kist gaan. Wij zelf hebben ook 2 Botex T4 balken, alleen met 56-ers in 1 kist. De kist is wel erg groot (we noemen het de doodskist) maar met 4 stoere wielen eronder heeft het wel stijl. Plus dat het erg handig is om  een hoop/de rest  van alle 'bende' er op te zetten zodat het in weinig keren allemaal de zaal in kan, zonder je een bult te slepen... Als je wilt weten hoe de kist in elkaar zit dan moet je maar even een mailtje sturen, flight-cases bouwen doen we overigens zelf.



Met vriendelijke groet,
Repelsteeltje

----------


## djdabounce

Ik had tot voor kort 8*56 kort in fligtcase maar ik vond dat het teveel ruimte in beslag nam. Ik heb nu 56 lang aan t4 bar en deze wil ik in een karretje hangen waar je 4 barretjes aan kunt hangen. Dit neemt minder ruimte in beslag, parren beschadigen niet en ze zijn makkelijk transporteerbaar want er komen wielen onder. En dat is verrekte handig als je niet hoeft te lopen met parren aan T4 bar.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Als ik met inladen bezig ben kan ik je wel verzekeren dat ik minstens 1 keer met een case in die dolly zit te keuteren hoor...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## djdabounce

> citaat:
> Als ik met inladen bezig ben kan ik je wel verzekeren dat ik minstens 1 keer met een case in die dolly zit te keuteren hoor...



Ik ben redelijk nieuw hier maar wat bedoel je hiermee? Ik snap 'm niet
graag uitleg<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## ralph

Ik ben niet zo nieuw hier, maar zou ook graag een vertaling in het Nederlands willen....<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Behoeft geen uitleg, denk ff logisch na.
Of laden jullie altijd zo voorzichtig in ??

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## djdabounce

Ik snap hem nog steeds niet wat is dolly en wat is keutelen. Ik kom uut twente daar kennen wij die woorden niet. Tenminste ik niet.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Dolly = parrenkar...

neem aan dat het ding hem steeds in de weg staat of zo... en inderdaad zijn grote lompe dingen die ik niet goed zou kunnen missen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

okee... Laatse keer uitleggen : Na een productie wil ik graag thuis zijn, en 'smijt' (bij wijze van spreken) ik wel n's wat cases in de vrachtwagen en die durven dan wel eens met 'n hoekje in de dolly tussen de parretjes terechtkomen.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## djdabounce

Ja dat klopt. t'Is maar net hoe je met je spul omgaat. Waar ik mee werk is natuurlijk eigen spul en daar pas je toch ff iets meer op als op spul van iemand anders. Dit zou niet mogen maar is wel zo.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Repelsteeltje

Dat is dan ook de reden waarom wij onze apparatuur nooit verhuren aan mensen die bijvoorbeeld houseparty's organiseren. Dat doen we overigens wel als we er zelf bij blijven (en daarvoor ook betaald worden) maar anders maar geen omzet. Behoud je wel de perfecte staat van al je spullen, wat weer scheelt in de kosten voor reparatie en afschrijving. Maar wat dat betreft bedienen wij misschien ook een iets andere markt dan dat de meeste hier doen en denken velen er anders over.



Met vriendelijke groet,
Repelsteeltje

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Repelsteeltje, ooit eens stilgestaan bij het feit dat je materiaal in de meeste gevallen ruwer wordt behandeld bij TV-Producties dan bij een Houseparty ?

mvg,



Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## FiëstaLj

Als je zo gaat denken moet je je spullen helemaal niet meer verhuren... komen er ook geen krassen op..


voor de rest zou ik zeggen tel gewoon lekker afschrijving en verkoop de apparatuur na een bepaalde tijd gewoon weer...

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Repelsteeltje

Beste mensen,

De reden waarom wij in het bezit zijn van een licht en geluid installatie is omdat we deze nodig hebben bij de produktie van onze eigen evenementen. Wij verhuren het alleen als we zelf geen andere produkties hebben. Verder is het bij onze doelgroep van belang dat alles er pico-bello uitziet, en dus inderdaad zonder enige krassen. We maken het nog wel eens mee dat we de hele boel hebben meegesleept en aangesloten zonder dat het dan ook wordt gebruikt en het alleen maar voor 'het plaatje' aanwezig is...

Zelf hebben wij (helaas?) nog geen tv produkties gedaan, lijkt me erg interessant en leuk om te doen. Ik zou dan ook niet weten hoe er dan met sommige spullen wordt omgegaan. Vertel eens... Heb je het dan over van den Ende ofzo, of kleine programmamakers? Hoe moet ik me dat voorstellen zo'n tv produktie?


Met vriendelijke groet,
Repelsteeltje

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Endemol en dat soort zaken, en VMM, maar dat ken jij niet (da's de grootste commerciele zender van belgie) en geloof me maar, daar gaat het er écht nog ruwer aan toe met je materiaal dan op een of ander hardrock festival.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## djdabounce

Hoezo ruwer wat vreten ze er dan mee uit?

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Plasmascherm in flightcase in het vak van rigging hebben we al n's meegemaakt... TV-Producties lopen in 99% van de gevallen ontzettend uit, daarom dat iedereen zo vlug mogelijk weg wil van daar, en hoe men inlaadt, dat wil je ook nie zien.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Repelsteeltje

Hoe moet ik de invulling zien van een tv produktie die jullie/jij verzorgen?



Met vriendelijke groet,
Repelsteeltje

----------


## Jeroen

Hangt natuurlijk helemaal van locatie en apparatuur af of er krassen op mogen zitten,... een lamp die  meter hoog hangt zie je een kras mee of minder niet op.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Wij doen voor TV enkel beeld, licht en geluid doen de boeren (<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>) beeld houdt in : Camera's, Crane's, Plasma's, Videowalls, Cubes, Mixage,...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## CyberNBD

Hoe kan er bij jou dan een kistje tss de parren komen als je geen licht doet???


Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Excuseert u mij, IK doe wel geluid, en werk regelmatig met bedrijven die licht doen... dusseuh...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Music Power

je maakt dr wel een onbegrijpelijk zooitju van stijn. <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Vind je ? jullie Nederlanders zijn nu eenmaal niet zo goed in het construeren van zinnen, taalgebruik en spelling, da's een feit.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## CyberNBD

Vind dat Frank anders wel een punt heeft <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Rv

Mmmmmmmm, wie had nu weer de eerste 5 prijzen bij het groot Nederlands dictee deze week?
lol

____
Rv.

----------


## djdabounce

Veel mensen snappen niet veel van jouw taalgebruik en het ligt er heus niet aan dat belgen zo verschrikkelijk goed nederlands kunnen. Dit zijn gewoon belgische woorden die niet boven de grote rivieren worden gebruikt. Duzz laat die woorden aub achterwege.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Oei... excuseer... Ik had keuteren geschreven, nouja... uit context kon je de betekenis wel afleiden. En by the way, de spelling hier op't forum is om een nachtmerrie van te krijgen

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## CyberNBD

Toch is het BOVEN de grote rivieren hoor stijn.. maar dat is dan iets wat jij niet snapt. <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## CyberNBD

Jaaaaawoor, nou heeftie z'n opmerking snel weggenomen.
Kan jij dan echt niet tegen kritiek stijn?????<img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Toch wel, maar ik vind het maar een vreemde uitdrukking, en nu jij me hebt uitegelegd wat hij betekent snap ik 'm wel, maar ik blijf het vaag vinden. Daarom dat het zinnetje nu weg is.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## )jeroen(

Wel bij het onderwerp blijven, anders moet de moderator weer moeite doen om dit onderwerp te locken.

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## moderator

Je haalt me de woorden uit mijn mond.

Die belgen typen dan misschien taaltechnisch beter, lezen doen ze niet!

Graag reacties UITSLUITEND over het onderwerp, dus over kisten voor een par64 fourbar....

Alvast dank voor al jullie begrip<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Fritz

Ja inderdaad Moderator. Graag nog wat meningen van jullie... Het gaat dus over die 2 Botex T-4 Barren met Par 64 eraan, die ik in een flightcase wil bouwen. Zoals gezegd kan ik ze niet in de bus ophangen, omdat we een pick-up hebben. En wanneer ik niet hoef te draaien staan ze hier in de garage.... Maar moet ik nu 2 cases gaan bouwen of 2 barren in een case doen?? Nogmaals: Heeft iemand foto's/tekeningen van zijn eigen cases die die ff op kan sturen? 

Fritz

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik blijf erbij... 2 barren in een case !

scheelt je ook veel met sluitwerk, wielen, etc..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Rv

Idem met Fiësta!

____
Rv.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Ook volledig mee eens. (whoops... een one-liner...)


mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## CyberNBD

Ik ben er ook aan het denken voor de t4 barren een case te bouwen.  Mijn gedachte was dus ook om 2 barren in 1 kist te steken.  In het midden van de case een schot tussen de 2 barren, en vanboven 2 houten balken waar de t4's op kunnen steunen, evt klittebandje errond zodat ze niet wegkunnen.  Verder 10 cm wielen onder de kist en vanbinnen bekleed met een laagje schuim.  Zodra ie af is post ik wel een fotootje, maar op het moment is het hout op en ben ik nog aan een stel andere cases aan het bouwen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.
Reden is dat de t4's meer op kleine klussen gebruikt worden en dus het uitzicht wat belangrijker is.  En zo een kist is ook altijd handig als discobar <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Rv

Zeker posten Cyber, ben ook nieuwsgierig naar die cases ... dus laat maar zien wat je kan!
;o)

____
Rv.

----------


## CyberNBD

Verwacht die case maar niet binnen de 3 weken  :Smile:  heb er nog een 5-6 tal te gaan en 2 meubels <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>
Maar zodra ie af is zal ik um posten.
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## )jeroen(

Cijberdanse jij deed toch niet aan meubels?

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## FiëstaLj

Volgens mij is Tom aan de verkoop gegaan...


Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik weet dat Rolight handige rekken verkoopt waar 6 barren in kunnen.
Makkelijker ( let op je filterlipjes in een case, die gaan geheid krom)  sneller ( wederom die lipjes) en makkelijker inladen ( blauwe wielen etc.). Noemen ze Meatrekken, naar de varkensslachterij-ophangconstructie.

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## CyberNBD

Moet er inderdaad eens over denken om flightcaseboer te worden <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.  Buiten die T4 douw ik ook liever alles in rekken, maar vermits ik maar 2 T4 heb vind ik eht nutteloos om er een rek voor te kopen/maken.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## EP Woody

Je kan natuurlijk ook meteen je Scans en Yokes in die racken hangen heb je meteen alles bij elkaar.


Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Dan is het niet echt road-bestand hè...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## )jeroen(

Maar ik ben er nog steeds niet achter waar die meubels van cijberdanse voor zijn <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>!!!!!




Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## EP Woody

Heej )Jeroen( nog 1tje


Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## CyberNBD

Die zijn niet voor mij, maar in de toekomst komt er wel eentje voor mezelf.. bij nader inzien toch wel makkelijk en snel voor sommige klussen<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>.  Maar eerst nieuw dj spul dat erinkan.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Fritz

Ik denk toch dat ik de ideeen van Cyber maar navolg. Ik heb ook maar 2 barren dus een rek is niet echt verstandig denk ik... Ik hoop dat je je case-jes snel af hebt zodat je de foto's kunt posten!!! Ben erg benieuwd hoe dat eruit ziet... Verder niemand tekeningen of foto's van die dingen???

Fritz

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Ik dacht dat onze vriend van New-Line S&L gebruik maakt van dubbele fourbar cases.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## CyberNBD

Ghehehehehehe <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

En dan willen we natuurlijk wel de foto's zien he.....

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Niek...

Ik had vroeger precies zo'n kist als Tom beschreef...beide kanten een 4-bar en dan een schot in het midden...Ik ben ff aan het zoeken naar een foto o.i.d. maar ik ben er bang voor...

Handige van die kist en de 4-barren was dat ik onder de harting aansluiting van elke bar precies één reservelamp mee kon nemen. In die kist zaten dus 2 4-barren, 2 reservelampen en de multi kabels. En hij diende ook nog eens super goed als tafel voor je cd-koffers!

Greetz Niek

----------


## wes340

omdat het niet slim is hier wer een topic voor te openen.
Heeft iemand al foto's van een t-bar kist?


jaha ik wet het ik schrijf krom :-p :-p :-p

----------


## diederik van Nimwegen

This post is no longer available

----------


## T-Nuzz

Voor men weer dolly's aan gaat raden, al gezien waar het spul mee vervoerd wordt?







> citaat:Ik heb geen aanhangwagen of gesloten bus, maar een open (soort van) pick-up truck. Wel iets groter hoor (Fiat Ducato) Maar ik kan dus niets ophangen en waterdichte cases zijn dus wel een must!



Case lijkt me dus wel een pré.



T-Nuzz

One man's vulgarity is anothers lyric

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: en waterdichte cases zijn dus wel een must!



en waterdichte cases zijn dus ook een illusie! 
Een goede Hollandse zomer met (veel) verregende festivals is killing voor de kisten en de inhoud!
Of zijn er inmiddels ook al cases die voldoen aan een IP-klasse?


*Als Murphy zich met Newton heeft bemoeit, kun jij weer beginnen op de vloer!!*

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:en waterdichte cases zijn dus ook een illusie! 
> Een goede Hollandse zomer met (veel) verregende festivals is killing voor de kisten en de inhoud!
> Of zijn er inmiddels ook al cases die voldoen aan een IP-klasse?



He Rinus, misschien een goede tip voor anderen hier op het forum, maar voor de hobbie zijn de kisten zeker goed genoeg. Ik heb er een tijd terug toch maar één gebouwd. Ik zal binnenkort wel ff foto's plaatsen als ik dat niet vergeet.

Fritz

----------


## wes340

jullie hebben het wel steeds over die trollies maar voor begginers zijn case's toch handigger in mij opzicht.
Dus zijn er wel mensen die ze hebben of niet&gt;?

jaha ik wet het ik schrijf krom :-p :-p :-p

----------


## Michael

> citaat:
> jullie hebben het wel steeds over die trollies maar voor begginers zijn case's toch handigger in mij opzicht.
> Dus zijn er wel mensen die ze hebben of niet&gt;?
> 
> jaha ik wet het ik schrijf krom :-p :-p :-p



Ik heb zelf cases voor de parren (vier stuks) voor zestien par 56's. Dit gaat lekker. Bij kleine feestjes een set medium twee sets en groot de vier sets. De kisten zijn niet direkt erg ligt daarom ga ik er ook wieltjes onder zetten maar het is wel allemaal road proof en ik heb tenminste iets om mijn cd koffers op te zetten achter mij en dat gaat perfect. Voor grote bedrijven zijn trollies perfect maar een drive-in of klein bedrijfje is beter af met cases (denk ik).

----------

